# Name Issue



## ma59 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am having one problem in my name that is in my education printed as "Mohammad Ajir" but in my IT certifications "Syed Mohammad Ajir".

Please advice if any one have any idea how to deal with this in ACS assessment and DIAC process.

Regards

Ajir


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It'll not really matter and what you should settle on for consistency is what is in your passport, hopefully that being consistent with your Birth Certificate.


----------

